# wheel horse and blower



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hy guys got a chance a great shape wheelhorse with blower
can anyone tell me this model guy is clueless and can't find 
numbers and engine size (UHG)

Thanks pete


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Based on the hood style, its definitely a model made 1965 to 1969.
I took a look through some photos, and it could be a 1967 model 867:

1967 867 - RedSquare Wheel Horse Forum

although the guy who posted those photos said its an 8-speed, when the decal on the side clearly says 6-speed.,
so thats odd. but its something very close to that.
(and its likely that is actually your model, although I dont know enough about models of that era to confirm it 100%)

Looks like its in great shape! 
are you sure the snowthrower matches the tractor? it probably does, but you never know..
people could be selling things separately that dont necessarily go together..

Im a new Wheel Horse convert! Just bought a "round hood" this spring, a 1964 model 854:
Scot's Wheel Horse Page










I plan to restore it!
when its done, assuming I can do a good job, im hoping it will look like this:
http://rbwheelhorsestables.yolasite.com/resources/1964 854.JPG
although it will my first time doing a restoration, so it might not look quite that good! 

there should be a "data plate" on the lower dash panel above the shifter..take a look there and see if you can find any model or serial numbers..

best wheel horse forum, for lots of info: RedSquare Wheel Horse Forum

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If it is a 1967 model 867, it would be a 8HP Kohler engine.

Scot


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought it was a 867 ,due to the engine placement and hood too scottman 

Thanks a ton bud for the forum info too bye the way 

As for the snow blower ,yeah he said was used many times with this old girl

Now i have the 724 toro and her now if guy will get back to me 

Keep your fingers crossed lol

Yours Pete


----------



## italiano62 (Dec 7, 2011)

*854*

Wow that thing is a beast scottman lol

I'm going to repower mine with a diesel engine i have a old perkins 3 cylinder that
is in perfect shape pulled off a old boulens 

I actually have two of them ,if anyones interested in a diesel conversion ??

I can't wait to see this old girl refurbished , kepp us posted Scott

Yours P


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

that would be cool to restore, love that idea! But then I wouldn't want to actually use it.


----------

